# GW-501516 and MK-2866 log



## joe 2013 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok guys , received 1 bottle each of GW-501516 and MK-2866 this morning so it's time to start my log ! Big thanks to Sarms1.com and 24K for letting me try these products . 
My current cycle :
50mg test propionate ED
50mg tren acetate ED
50mg proviron ED
0.5mg arimidex ED

diet : cutting , 6 meals a day 300g protein , 100-200g carbs , 40-50 healthy fats
training : cardio 4-5 times a week , weights 5 x week

my stats : age 57 years old , 5`7 , weight ( today ) 195 pounds

I'm prepping for the WABBA world championship in june , i won the title in the supermasters cathegory ( +50 ) in 2011 so would be great to do it again !

some pics taken a few days ago at my gym


----------



## joe 2013 (Jan 30, 2014)

I couldn't help myself ....i had to start right away so took 10ml GW and 25ml MK and headed to the gym to do some cardio and shoulders . First impression : cardio was a breeze ! That must be the GW....i did 25m HIT on the treadmill then hit shoulders ......great energy all around . Did 4 giant-sets ( 4 exercises ) then 3 sets of rope cable crunches . So first impression .....GREAT !


----------



## joe 2013 (Jan 30, 2014)

Day 2 : took 10ml GW and 25ml MK 30m before workout this morning . I blasted arms then did 20m HIT cardio on the treadmill.....GW is some good **it....i feel great on it , no jittery feelings just plain ol' kick ass energy . Ostarine should begin work it's magic in the 2? week i think ....can't wait !


----------



## meathead96 (Jan 30, 2014)

Lookin shredded already, can't wait to see the final result. This is a hell of a stack.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

gl brotha! quick question would addig ostarine to a aas stack do.muh? i have a whole bottle and am cintemplating hahaha def usigit i pct

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 30, 2014)

I tried GW501516 and I didnt get any energy boost and my weight didnt budge. just sayn, good luck


----------



## joe 2013 (Jan 30, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> gl brotha! quick question would addig ostarine to a aas stack do.muh? i have a whole bottle and am cintemplating hahaha def usigit i pct
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


yes definetively....follow this log and you'll see my results


----------



## joe 2013 (Jan 30, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I tried GW501516 and I didnt get any energy boost and my weight didnt budge. just sayn, good luck


I tried GW once before and i was on lower dosing ( 5ml 2 x day ) and i saw good results . Now on 10 ml ( 2 x day ) i feel great energy and cardio not so much boring now


----------



## 24K (Jan 31, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I tried GW501516 and I didnt get any energy boost and my weight didnt budge. just sayn, good luck



that's because you weren't running pure gw... try sarms1... pm me and i'll get you a discount... i GUARANTEE you will see results and you will see them damn fast...


----------



## 24K (Jan 31, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> gl brotha! quick question would addig ostarine to a aas stack do.muh? i have a whole bottle and am cintemplating hahaha def usigit i pct
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



absolutely it will be beneficial but it will be better utilized in pct... other sarms on cycle and mk in pct...


----------



## joe 2013 (Jan 31, 2014)

Day 3 : took my 2 doses of GW and MK , headed to the gym and blasted legs 
this is what i did :
3 sets unilateral lying leg curls 15 reps
3 sets seated leg curls 12 reps
10 sets leg press ( 5 sets close stance , 5 sets wide ....heavy )
6 sets SL deadlifts 15-10 reps pyramid up and down
3 sets smith machine lunges 10 reps
3 sets leg extensions 20 reps focusing on contraction
1 set each adductor-abductor machines 50 reps
standing calves raises 5 sets 15 reps

i took 20ml of GW just to try....boy energy through the roof , my intensity was very high , very short rest between sets . This stuff rocks !


----------



## Militant (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah.. the energy you get is wicked.  Its just comes on strong when you need it... very clean

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 1, 2014)

Day 4 : took 10ml GW and 25ml MK . Went to the gym and hit back , again great clean energy ! I did parallel grip pulldowns , one arm dumbell rows , T-bar rows , close grip pulldowns and machine rows . Finished with shrugs ( front and rear ) . Got some comments on my vascularity on shoulders and arms ....so far i love GW , just waiting for the MK to kick in


----------



## need2lift (Feb 1, 2014)

following...
Joe is already cut as hell so this should be interesting to watch


----------



## 24K (Feb 3, 2014)

gw obviously kicks in much quicker... osta can take up to 10 days to really start showing... some see it sooner but it's quite common to no see it really take form until the 7-10 day mark... you will notice though bro... excellent work so far... keep up the great work!


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yesterday was day 5 : took 10ml GW and 25ml MK before my morning fasted cardio . 45m on the treadmill and 200 reps total of different abs exercises . In the afternoon took my second dose of GW and blasted chest and tris . Cardio and p.m. workout were very intense , very impressed by the GW so far.....later today i'll try and take some pics , will hit probably delts and bis .


----------



## Militant (Feb 3, 2014)

The recovery time is what I like most about GW.  Getting through workouts quicker and tiring less.  Sounds like your smashing through your cardio with no problem.   It will continue to improve

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## gymrat827$ (Feb 3, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> Yesterday was day 5 : took 10ml GW and 25ml MK before my morning fasted cardio . 45m on the treadmill and 200 reps total of different abs exercises . In the afternoon took my second dose of GW and blasted chest and tris . Cardio and p.m. workout were very intense , very impressed by the GW so far.....later today i'll try and take some pics , will hit probably delts and bis .



the hardcore or long, hi intensity cardio is much different after 7/8/9 days on GW


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 3, 2014)

so should i un osya all they way as part of my aas stack and pct? at 20mg?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbranken (Feb 3, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> so should i un osya all they way as part of my aas stack and pct? at 20mg?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



I like at 25mg. You can run in pct but I wouldn't go over 12 weeks

great log OP!!


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 4, 2014)

Day 6 : decided to hit back and traps , trained at a different gym run by a friend of mine . He took some pics after the workout ( not very good quality ) . GW and MK were taken about 40m before working out , i had a blast trying out some new machines but ended up doin' some old fashion barbell rows , pulldowns and deadlifts


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 4, 2014)

Day 7 : trained legs today , decided to take 20ml GW and 25ml MK . Had a great workout , that's the least i can say ....

warm up leg extensions 3 sets 30 reps
squats 5 sets 10 reps up to 315 pounds
leg press ( 20 reps ) superset with walking lunges ( 15 steps each leg ) 4 sets
leg extensions ( heavy ) 2 sets 15 reps
adductor-abductor machines 1 set each 50 reps
standing leg curls 4 sets 15 reps
hyperextensions holding a plate 3 sets 20 reps
seated leg curls 2 sets 15 reps
standing calves raises 5 sets 15-12 reps
leg press calves raises 3 sets 20 reps

that was a very intense workout ... also i trained fasted early a.m. , drank 2 scoops of Dymatize elite recoup ( about 15g bcaas ) . As i finished my workout i had 2 scoops Gaspari whey ( choc ) isolate with 80g oatmeal and 1 scoop of Red and greens by Anabolic innovations .


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 4, 2014)

Legs after workout


----------



## gymrat827$ (Feb 4, 2014)

good looking wheels there bud....


----------



## Militant (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking great Joe.. Keep it up brother

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks . i absolutely love training legs !


----------



## Militant (Feb 5, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> Thanks . i absolutely love training legs !



Me too... I've really been focused on growing them more then ever.  I do legs twice a week now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbranken (Feb 5, 2014)

Wheels are difinitely looking bigger than the start of the cycle


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 5, 2014)

thanks for he tipsnhomies joe you are killing it bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you guys , your words motivate me even more 

Day 8 : trained fasted earla a.m. hit shoulders , abs and cardio

Seated machine press 6 sets 15-10 reps 
tri-set : seated laterals - upright rows - rear delt machine 4 sets each 15-12-10-10 reps

rope cable crunches 3 sets 30 reps

cardio 30m on the treadmill

well i think ostarine is kicking in...really nice vascularity and hardening  goin' on ! Gw ....well i love it ! 10ml and i was bursting with energy . Also i stopped my cardio at 30m mark but i could have gone on....overall i'm really impressed so far


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 5, 2014)

impressive that you can feel osta with tren!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well as i was training delts i looked at the mirror and saw these spider webs all over my arm...a friend of mine was on test-tren-masteron , he added ostarine and got some great results . Guess the sinergy between aas and sarms is the key


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 5, 2014)

sweeeeshhh

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Feb 6, 2014)

there is EXCELLENT synergy between the two and I love the fact that you are seeing it... SARMS in general can increase vascularity abundantly and that is what you are seeing especially running them in conjunction with aas... It just enhances it even more!


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 6, 2014)

24K said:


> there is EXCELLENT synergy between the two and I love the fact that you are seeing it... SARMS in general can increase vascularity abundantly and that is what you are seeing especially running them in conjunction with aas... It just enhances it even more!


Right on the money bro


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 9 : fasted cardio early a.m. 40m on the treadmill .
Afternoon workout : chest and biceps 
Trained at a new gym that just opened right near where i live . Tried some different hammer strength machines and did 16 sets for chest and 10 for biceps . The GW got me flying through my workout ....again great energy right when i need it ! Took some pics














tonight i'll have a cheat meal : meatballs in spicy tomato sauce with pasta...the italian way !


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

ok so i have ten weeks left on mycycle should i rin osta now and into the for weeks pct so for 14?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

thoughts?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 6, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE it's up to you brother , i personally don't do pct but in your case maybe would be better to run ostarine after your cycle


----------



## Militant (Feb 7, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> ok so i have ten weeks left on mycycle should i rin osta now and into the for weeks pct so for 14?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



No.. wait to run it in you PCT and then you can run it after PCT as a bridge into you next cycle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 7, 2014)

got ys militant thanks man! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 7, 2014)

Legs today


----------



## jbranken (Feb 8, 2014)

My god, your definition, size and vascularity is improving by the day!


----------



## Militant (Feb 8, 2014)

Keep up the good work Joe.. you inspired be me to have Italian food last night.. damn it was good.  Got my cheat meal in with garlic bread

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 9, 2014)

jbranken said:


> My god, your definition, size and vascularity is improving by the day!


Thanks bro !


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 9, 2014)

Militant said:


> Keep up the good work Joe.. you inspired be me to have Italian food last night.. damn it was good.  Got my cheat meal in with garlic bread
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 9, 2014)

Day 11 : trained back and traps 
pullover machine ( Dorian's way ) 5 sets 15-10 reps
wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 15-10 reps heavy
barbell rows 4 sets 15-8 reps last set heavy
hammer strength rows 4 sets 15-10 reps
close grip t-bar rows 3 sets 15 reps
 barbell rear shrugs 3 sets 15 reps 
barbell front shrugs 3 sets 15 reps

Day 12  cardio only 45m on the tredmill fasted

things are goin' great , shredding up well , ostarine has definetively kicked in ....i'm more vascular and hard . GW is better i think then clen or ephedrine...no jitters only unstoppable energy


----------



## 24K (Feb 9, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> Day 11 : trained back and traps
> pullover machine ( Dorian's way ) 5 sets 15-10 reps
> wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 15-10 reps heavy
> barbell rows 4 sets 15-8 reps last set heavy
> ...



It's really on now bro... Mk normally kicks in between 10-14 days... You are really going to see some things now!  As if you weren't already... =)  Great work


----------



## 24K (Feb 9, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> ok so i have ten weeks left on mycycle should i rin osta now and into the for weeks pct so for 14?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



i would add gw now... run it up until pct... then take a few weeks off and use ostarine in pct... after pct, you can run a nice sarms bridge and you can continue osta as well and you would had had the necessary time off gw to start it again...


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 9, 2014)

Day 13 : Legs !
today i took up a challenge....the other day i saw on Shelby Starnes ( on of the top trainers in the USA ) site a leg workout that he posted on his blog . Many guys that tried this workout couldn't not finished or got sick half way through it . I'm certainly not one to back down from a tough leg workout so today i did it ! 
warm up 10m on bike
lying leg curls 4 sets 15 reps with very slow motion focusing on contracting hard the hams
leg press feet up on the platform toes pointed out 2 warm up sets 4 sets 20 reps heavy !
smith machine lunges 4 sets 15 reps each leg

well now i could call it a day and say it was a nice workout....but no !

squats 4 sets 15 reps to parallel pyramid
SLD with dumbells 3 sets 15 reps all the  way down and up
Hyperextensions 1 all out set bodyweight only 50 reps

that's it , i did it.....bat as crazy as i am i added 4 sets of unilateral leg extensions and 5 sets of standing calves raises !

that was ONE HELL OF A WORKOUT ! Good job i took the full dose of GW ( 20ml ) and 25ml of Ostarine 30m before training . What's the phrase again ? Oh yes .....just another day at the office


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 10, 2014)

Day 14 . chest -abs

Did 4 sets of incline barbell press , 4 sets hammer strength incline , 4 sets flat dumbell flies and 4 sets of 25 push-ups
For abs did 200 reps of different exercises . Very vascular this morning ( trained fasted ) and even more after my first meal which was 2 scoops whey isolate and 1 cup oatmeal . Ostarine working it's magic.....


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 11, 2014)

Day 15 : today i hit cardio for 30m on the treadmill fasted . Later in the afternoon i blasted arms .

lying triceps extensions ( dumbells ) superset with barbell scott curls 4 sets each 15-15-12-10 reps
heavy V-bar pushdowns superset with rope hammer curls 4 sets 15-12-10-8 reps
reverse one arm extensions superset with crucifix curls 2 sets 15 reps

abs : rope cable crunches 2 sets 30 reps

Tomorrow i'll take some pics ....vascularity is awesome expecially on the legs ! Starting to love ostarine as much as GW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my diet is spot on , weight this morning was 194 pounds and my conditioning is good ....i'm still about 16+ weeks out from the WABBA worlds .


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 12, 2014)

Day 16 : cardio-shoulders-abs
20m on stationary bike
standing laterals 5 sets pyramid up in weight , last one was a triple drop set
seated machine press 4 sets , last set heavy 8 reps
upright rows superset with seated rear laterals 3 sets 15 reps
standing cable laterals 2 sets 15 reps

for abs 200 reps different exercises
took some pics


----------



## Militant (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking great Joe!  Glad youre loving this stack brotha.. its a favorite of mine. Wait till you try S4 with it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks bro , S4 is next one on my list


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 12, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> AlphaStrength50 said:
> 
> 
> > thoughts?
> ...


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Day 17 : today back and traps

lat pulldowns superset with pullovers ( straight bar ) 5 sets 15-10 reps
T-bar rows 4 sets 15-10 reps
Hammer strenght rows 4 sets 15-10 reps
seated close-grip cable rows 2 sets 20 reps
barbell shrugs 3 sets 15-10 reps
dumbell shrugs 3 sets 15-10 reps

things are going great ....had an awesome workout today . As you can see from today's pics my legs are gettin' better . Busted my ass for quite a few years on them and my opinion back and legs make the big difference when you're on stage .


----------



## jbranken (Feb 14, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> Thanks bro , S4 is next one on my list


That's the real shredder right there! It's my favorite sarm. You'll see some great strength, vascularity, hardness etc.


----------



## 13bret (Feb 14, 2014)

Looking good joe!


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 14, 2014)

13bret said:


> Looking good joe!


thanks brother


----------



## Mindgame516 (Feb 14, 2014)

wht are your thoughts on gw vs clen n t3?and


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 15, 2014)

Mindgame516 said:


> wht are your thoughts on gw vs clen n t3?and


Well , i have some clen in my stash but frankly i prefer GW ....clean energy and no jitters . T3 is a different game , i use because i'm competing and my doc actually told me to take it . He is a well known doc here in switzerland and has many top athletes under his supervision . I was taking 25mg a day and he told to increase at 50mg


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 15, 2014)

Day 19 . legs-calves 

had an awesome workout , took 20ml GW and 25ml MK preworkout and man i ha d an insane energy throughout the workout .

leg extensions 5 sets 20 reps
leg press 8 sets 20-15 reps as heavy as i could
smith machine lunges 4 sets 15 reps
seated leg curls 4 sets 15 reps
SLD with dumbells 3 sets 15 reps
hyperextensions 1 all out set 50 reps
standig calves raises 6 sets 20-15 reps

pics from today


----------



## Militant (Feb 15, 2014)

Looking great brother..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 15, 2014)

Militant said:


> Looking great brother..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


thanks man


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 16, 2014)

Day 20 : pics taken after today's back workout















as you can see from my progress pics these Sarms really work . In 3 weeks i improved my conditioning , shredding up nicely . Of course my diet and training are on point , but i'm really impressed by GW and MK ! These 2 babies will be part of my precontest prep .....ROAD TO SHREDNESS


----------



## jbranken (Feb 16, 2014)

This is a great log! I've really enjoyed following


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 16, 2014)

jbranken said:


> This is a great log! I've really enjoyed following


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 17, 2014)

Day 20 : trained chest in the morning with some abs work :

incline barbell press 4 sets 15-8 reps
hammer strength incline 3 sets 12-10 reps
dips 3 sets 15 reps
incline dumbell flies 3 sets 15 reps
cable crossovers 2 sets 15 reps

rope cable crunches 3 sets 30 reps

later in the afternoon came back to the gym to hit arms and cardio

skullcrushers superset with barbell curls 4 sets 15-10 reps
rope pushdowns superset with hammer curls 3 sets 15-10 reps
dumbell kickbacks superset with concentration curls 3 sets 15 reps

cardio 20m on the treadmill

things are goin' great , energy at it's highest and vascularity gettin' better everyday . Sarms are the real thing !


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 17, 2014)

lookig good my friend keep it up!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Militant (Feb 17, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> Day 20 : trained chest in the morning with some abs work :
> 
> incline barbell press 4 sets 15-8 reps
> hammer strength incline 3 sets 12-10 reps
> ...



Sarms are bad to the bone Joe.. cant wait till you try oit the others.. you are going to fall in live brotha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 18, 2014)

Day 21 : blasted my legs this morning , hit quads first then hams and calves .

leg extensions 5 sets total 100 reps
leg press 4 sets 20 reps
hack squats 4 sets 15-12-10-10 reps
bodyweight lunges 3 sets 15 steps each leg
lying leg curls 4 sets 15-15-12-10 reps
seated leg curls 4 sets 15-15-12-10 reps 
hyperextensions holding a plate 4 sets 20 reps
seated calves raises 3 sets 15 reps
standing calves raises 3 sets 15 reps

my legs pumped after the workout


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 19, 2014)

Day 22 :Shoulders-abs-cardio

behind the neck press 4 sets ( drop set on the last one )
 1 up and down the rack standing laterals set ( total 60 reps )
 seated dumbell press superset with cable laterals 2 sets 15 reps
 barbell upright rows superset with rear laterals machine 2 sets 15 reps

abs crunches 2 sets 50 reps , reverse crunches 2 sets 50 reps

cardio 20m on the treadmill

had a massive pump on my delts , the up and down on the rack laterals it's some tough shit ....


----------



## jbranken (Feb 20, 2014)

Gotta bump this log. These results are awesome


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 20, 2014)

Day 23 : Back

barbell rows 4 sets 15-10 reps ( triple drop set on the last one )
lat pulldowns 4 sets 15-10 reps ( same as above )
T-bar rows 4 sets 10 reps 
close grip pulldowns 3 sets 10 reps
parallel grip machine pulldowns superset with machine rows 2 sets 15 reps
rack deadlifts 3 sets 15 reps
rear barbell shrugs 3 sets 15 reps
fronzt barbell shrugs 3 sets 15 reps

pics from today









great workout , endless energy , pump and vascularity ....love it


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 21, 2014)

Day 24 : cardio-abs today

35m HIT on the treadmill
abs on swiss ball 200 reps

got just about a week to go on the GW , must say that i respond very well to SARMS ! My next run will include S4 , i think the 3 stacked together will work wonders .


----------



## Militant (Feb 21, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> Day 24 : cardio-abs today
> 
> 35m HIT on the treadmill
> abs on swiss ball 200 reps
> ...



The three stacked together are amazing.  Youve made some great progress

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 22, 2014)

Day 25 : legs

warm up leg extensions 4 sets 30 reps
smith machine squats ( 10 reps ) superset with leg press ( 15 reps ) 4 sets 
unilateral leg extensions 2 sets 20 reps
adductor-abductor machines 1 sets each 50 reps
unilateral leg curls  2 sets 15 reps
seated leg curls 2 sets 15 reps
SLD with dumbells 2 sets 15 reps
hyperextensions holding a plate 1 set 50 reps
standing calves superset with seated calves 3 sets 15 reps

took the full dose ( 20ml ) of GW and MK before workout and blasted my legs nice and heavy...damn love training wheels


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 24, 2014)

Day 26 : chest-abs

started my chest workout with incline barbell press 6 sets ( including warm-up ) then it was all supersets :
hammer strenght incline - incline dumbell flies 2 sets each 15 reps
chest press machine - pec deck 2 sets 15 reps
dips - cable crossovers 2 sets 15 reps
finished off with push-ups

abs : rope cable crunches 3 sets 30 reps , reverse crunches 3 sets 30 reps 
pic from today


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 25, 2014)

Day 27 ( yesterday ) : hit back with barbell rows , lat pulldowns , close grip t-bar rows and rack deadlifts . After it was front and rear shrugs . Finished with abs with different exercises .

Day 28 ( today ) : blasted my delts with seated machine press , standing laterals , cordova rows and rear seated laterals . I think i have 1 dose left ( 20 ml ) of GW ....must get some more ! Ostarine is givin' me crazy vascularity , love it ! My weight today was 191 pounds at 5' 7" which at nearly 58 years of age is bad at all .....


----------



## gymrat827$ (Feb 25, 2014)

nice work man.  lots of progress....keep it goin man.


----------



## Militant (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking great Joe!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lookin good Joe


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 27, 2014)

Day 29 : arms

Ok took my last dose of GW preworkout and then blasted my arms with different supersets . I still have about 4 weeksleft of ostarine but i'll leave it out for now because i'm goin' to get some more GW and some S4 and run the triple stack before my contest which is on june 2014 . 
So time for my final impressions about these 2 babies :
GW : i'm in love with this sarm.....i prefer this to the eca stack or even clen . 10ml before workout and i'm ready to go , 20ml and i could go on forever . Great clean energy right when you need it . 
MK ( Ostarine ) . this sarm gave great vascularity and hardness , great recomping effect too . Needless to say i 'm very impressed by sarms , this was my first time and surely not the last !
Wanna say thanks to Dylangemelli ( 24k ) for lettin' me log these products for free . Thanks brother !
Thanks to everybody that followed this log and for all your support . Now it's time for me to get on the road to shredness.....


----------



## jbranken (Feb 28, 2014)

Awesome review bro. I really like sarms as well. Thanks for such a great log!


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 28, 2014)

jbranken said:


> Awesome review bro. I really like sarms as well. Thanks for such a great log!


thank you brother


----------

